# New VR HMD in System Specs!



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2021)

W1zard just added "VR HMD" to our *System Specs*! Don't forget to fill it out and pass it along. I'm curious to see how many fill it out. If you fill it out drop a reply here. Thanks!


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 17, 2021)

Filled mine out Rift and Rift S. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 17, 2021)

Done with mine. I have a Rift S.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 17, 2021)

NICE!

Updated both of mine!


----------



## Octavean (May 18, 2021)

Very nice,....

Oculus Rift and Oculus Quest V1


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2021)

I was hoping to see a lot more.. lol Hopefully it's just a timing issue. Let's try to bump this thread as much as possible to keep it in "Recent Discussions". I can clean up the bumps later. I'm probably going to sticky this and who has a VR HMD.


----------



## R00kie (May 19, 2021)

Done mine as well, Rift S here


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 19, 2021)

Done shortly.


----------



## Octavean (May 19, 2021)

I’ll also add that while I have an Oculus Rift and an Oculus Quest v1, the recent improvements to the Quest 2 has me past the consideration phase.  I’ll buy a Quest 2, it’s just a matter of when.  Right now it’s more of a priority to buy a new video card such as an RTX 3070 / 3060 class card.


----------



## Kissamies (May 19, 2021)

Yay, had to fill my Rift CV1 there.


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 19, 2021)

Sweet, I'll add my vive in a second


----------



## Franzen4Real (May 25, 2021)

Added Quest 2. I've passed my Go, Quest, CV1 to friends and relatives to help spread the VR love


----------



## londiste (May 25, 2021)

Done. An old Vive here.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 25, 2021)

added my Quest 2 to my specs


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2021)

Franzen4Real said:


> Added Quest 2. I've passed my Go, Quest, CV1 to friends and relatives to help spread the VR love


Nice!


londiste said:


> Done. An old Vive here.


Still a great HMD.


BarbaricSoul said:


> added my Quest 2 to my specs


Awesome!


----------

